# RIP Puff-puff



## lionrex (Mar 24, 2015)

2 days ago: I noticed my bunny that is almost 6 years old acting different mostly laying down but still eating and drinking. So I thought everything was ok. Late that night I went to check on her and she was out of it. Just kept getting up and laying down. She was very lethargic.

Yesterday: As soon as I could I took her to the vet where they decided to keep her over night. They thought it was a GI infection/illness so they treated with antibiotics and non-oral hydration. Things looked better

This morning: She was coming on with some other problem but still in ok health. 2 hours later i got the call that she decide to lay down and not get back up. 

The autopsy is going on now.....


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 24, 2015)

My condolences.. Hope you get some answers as to what happened.


----------



## lionrex (Mar 24, 2015)

Got word back.
Seems it was what i figured, the GI just shut down. Also they found the liver was an odd color and added to the sudden death.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 25, 2015)

sincere condolence and may he binkie away w/ our loved ones up there -0)


----------



## pani (Mar 25, 2015)

Binky free, litle Puff-puff. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 25, 2015)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry I just lost my Lady my Holland Lop rescue Thursday and have been meaning to post but have been too heart broken. We found out she had a blood clot and there was nothing we could do but I'm still upset and despondent and don't want to do anything... You are in my thoughts. We are in the same place...


Hang in there

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Mar 29, 2015)

I forgot to add she is the Lop in my Avatar. I can't bare to see her without crying now...


Vanessa


----------



## HEM (Apr 8, 2015)

So sorry 
RIP Flip Flop


----------



## lovelops (Apr 9, 2015)

Have you heard anything yet from the vets on the cause?


Vanessa


----------

